# Abend



## anahiseri

"Abend" existe en inglés (evening), en francés (soir) en italiano (sera) y probablemente en más idiomas, pero no en español.
No  voy a poner tarde-noche porque no pega en absoluto en el contexto (de unos jóvenes de acampada en la montaña). ¿alguién que tenga ideas al respecto ? gracias!


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> en el contexto (de unos jóvenes de acampada en la montaña)



Quizás serviría si nos pusieras más contexto. Sé que las palabras tarde y noche se usan de manera muy distinta, dependiendo de los países.
En tarde-noche
te propusieron "al atardecer" o "al anochecer".
También "Abend" es un concepto bastante extenso - la gente come Abendbrot entre las seis y las siete de la tarde, a pleno sol; para mí la Abend empieza cuando se pone el sol.
En Argentina se dice "a la tardecita": después de la siesta y antes de que caiga el sol.
Saludos.-


----------



## anahiseri

Gracias por recordarme ese hilo, Alemanita.


----------



## Penyafort

anahiseri said:


> "Abend" existe en inglés (evening), en francés (soir) en italiano (sera) y probablemente en más idiomas, pero no en español.
> No  voy a poner tarde-noche porque no pega en absoluto en el contexto (de unos jóvenes de acampada en la montaña). ¿alguién que tenga ideas al respecto ? gracias!



Precisamente el hecho de que en español no exista tal palabra está haciendo que en lenguas como el catalán una palabra tan preciosa como _vespre_ cada vez se diga menos. Hasta tal punto afecta en las lenguas nuestra manera de ver el mundo.

La cosa está en que para un castellanohablante el día se divide en tres mientras que para hablantes de otros idiomas se divide en cuatro. Ninguno tiene más razón que el otro, son dos formas de verlo y no creo que haya que forzar la existencia o no existencia del término, ni recurrir a palabras como atardecer o anochecer que definen la caída del sol y no una parte del día propiamente. En casi todos los contextos, uno puede apreciar si queda mejor la palabra tarde o la palabra noche, independientemente de que en alemán se esté diciendo Abend y no Nacht.


----------



## Lamarimba

Parece que NO HAY traducción para _Abend_ en español. Cabría preguntarse el porqué.

Pero antes de buscar la razón de esta _falta_, sería bueno que el hablante alemán *precisara* a qué se refiere cuando dice _Abend_.

Lo digo para saber qué estamos buscando.

Y cuando lo tengamos claro, veremos.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Für uns bedeutet - um sich zu präzisieren - der Abend nichts anderes als "das Ende des Tages", wogegen wir noch unterscheiden zwischen:

früh am Abend (frühabends) oder spät am Abend (spätabends) !

Para nosotros - para ser más precisos - la tarde no significa otra cosa que "el final del día", mientras que seguimos distinguiendo entre:

a primera hora de la tarde o a última hora de la tarde !

vesper : Abend (lateinisch)
velada:  Abend

Sie verbrachten "den ganzen Abend" damit , Anekdoten aus ihrer Jugend zu erzählen.
Se pasaron "toda la velada" contando anécdotas de su juventud

frühabends (früh am Abend/*__*18-20*__* Uhr)
al principio de la noche 

spätabends (spät am Abend/20-22 Uhr)
a última hora de la tarde 
entrada la noche *_


----------



## anahiseri

interesantes soluciones, Tonerl.


----------



## Alemanita

Lamarimba said:


> sería bueno que el hablante alemán *precisara* a qué se refiere cuando dice _Abend_.



Esto, aparte de lo que dice Tonerl más arriba y que concuerda con lo que dicen el diccionario Duden y la wikipedia, va bastante a gusto del consumidor.
Para mí, la Abend es la tardecita, el espacio de tiempo entre el atardecer y la puesta del sol, más o menos. Y es mi saludo habitual también cuando ya ha oscurecido y entro a un restorán a comer, p.ej. o al cine o a una enoteca a tomarme un vinito ... o lo que fuera, no importa si ya cené o no.
Para mi vecino, un señor rústico aún joven, empleado de la municipalidad y encargado de tareas prácticas, con turnos de trabajo que terminan a las 15:00 hs aproximadamente, la Abend comienza cuando vuelve a casa a esas horas y siempre me saluda con una gran sonrisa y un: "Schönen Abend noch!" ("Que siga teniendo una buena A.")
Como mencioné más arriba, la comida vespertina, llamada Abendbrot, se consume en pleno día, porque la costumbre es cenar temprano, entre las seis y las siete de la tarde.
Buenos, estas han sido las reflexiones y observaciones de una hablante alemana. Dudo de que exista "el hablante alemán".


----------



## Lamarimba

Bien. Antes de almorzar y echarme la siesta (del latín _sexta [hora]_ '[hora] sexta', tiempo que equivalía al mediodía. Habrá que volver sobre esto...), una cosa más:

Para el asunto que nos ocupa me interesa saber no cuándo empieza _Abend_  sino* cuándo acaba*. 

¿Qué sucede en _Nacht_ para que _Abend_  termine?


----------



## Alemanita

Lamarimba said:


> ¿Qué sucede en _Nacht_ para que _Abend_ termine?


En el caso del saludo: cuando me retiro definitivamente.

En los otros casos: cuado se acaba la velada (ver arriba # 10); cuando en el fondo ya es hora de dormir; cuando se hace referencia a la oscuridad reinante (noche cerrada) ... y voy agregando los que se me ocurran.


----------



## anahiseri

Alemanita said:


> En el caso del saludo: cuando me retiro definitivamente.
> 
> En los otros casos: cuado se acaba la velada (ver arriba # 10); cuando en el fondo ya es hora de dormir; cuando se hace referencia a la oscuridad reinante (noche cerrada) ... y voy agregando los que se me ocurran.


esto da de sí  (por cierto, excelente expresión que diría que no existe en alemán, al menos no tan compacta)
Saber si "buenas noches" hay que traducirlo por "Guten Abend" o "Gute Nacht" es fundamental para evitar malentendidos.


----------



## Alemanita

Un famoso cuadro que estuvo por aquí pero después desapareció de la noche a la mañana (über Nacht) muestra el momento del rezo del Ángelus (L'Angélus), en alemán: Das Angelusläuten.
Cualquier alemán de a pie lo llamaría: Das Abendgebet, porque ve la postura la gente y ve el ocaso o la puesta del sol y saca conclusiones.
Uno de los poemas (y canciones) más conocidos de la lengua alemana se llama "Abendlied" (Matthias Claudius, ~ 1779) y es un cántico vespertino. Allí se hace alusión a que ya salió la luna.

Hay que tener en cuenta que en Alemania, el crepúsculo civil en el norte dura entre 36 y 58 minutos, y en el sur 30 a 40 minutos, variando según la época del año. 
(Die _bürgerliche Dämmerung_, auch _zivile Dämmerung_, dauert in Deutschland am Nordende 36 bis 58 Minuten, am Südende 30 bis 40 Minuten, zu den Sonnenwenden am längsten, zu den Tag-und-Nacht-Gleichen am kürzesten.)

Para España, encontré aquí Salida del sol Madrid (España) (hora de puesta del sol hoy y mañana, calendario, horario, grafica). Duración del día solar (horas de luz hoy).
que el crepúsculo civil en Madrid dura 31 minutos, hoy, 18 de mayo de 2021.

Es decir, cuanto más lejos del ecuador estás, tanto al norte como al sur, más puestas del sol prolongadas y atardeceres hermosos y más Abend encontrarás ...


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> esto da de sí (por cierto, excelente expresión que diría que no existe en alemán, al menos no tan *compacta*)



Bueno, haciendo de cuatro palabras cortas cinco palabras largas: das ist ein ergiebiges Thema.


----------



## Lamarimba

Disculpa, @Alemanita, que hiciera desaparecer el cuadro de Millet. También hice desaparecer en los primeros compases de esta charla los versos del _Abendlied_ de Rheinberger, que yo canturreo a veces mientras preparo la cena. Me parecía pedante. La vida ha cambiado mucho desde entonces.

Sólo quería llamar la atención sobre la expresión estricta de @Tonerl:
_*Für uns bedeutet - um sich zu präzisieren - der Abend nichts anderes als "das Ende des Tages"*_

Quizá ese* final del día* ya no esté ligado al crepúsculo. La misma palabra _crepúsculo_ va a desaparecer, dado que lo que nombra ya no significa nada. Es cursi además.

_Abend_ acontece a la luz de las farolas.


----------



## Alemanita

Lamarimba said:


> La misma palabra crepúsculo va a desaparecer, dado que lo que nombra ya no significa nada. Es cursi además.



Perdón, esto no lo entiendo. 
Si lo interpreto al pie de la letra, difiero: ni creo que vaya a desaparecer la palabra crepúsculo ni creo que sea cursi el crepúsculo en sí.
El enunciado de Tonerl es de Tonerl.
Pero sí es verdad que alguna gente, como lo describí más arriba, lo usa así: llegados al final del día - laboral - comienza der Abend. (Conocerás el famoso Feierabend, ¿no es cierto?)



Lamarimba said:


> _Abend_ acontece a la luz de las farolas.



Qué poético. Me encanta.
Un abrazo.-


----------



## Lamarimba

Alemanita said:


> la oscuridad reinante



Me cuesta acotar _Abend_. Su mínima expresión coincidiría con el ocaso y el espectáculo asociado. De treinta minutos a una hora. Pero _Abend_ parece extenderse en todas direcciones. Según mis cálculos podría durar hasta ocho horas, más si tomamos cerveza. Es como si "der Abend" fuese un estado mental. Alguien en "estado Abend" convierte en _Abend_  todo lo que le rodea.

Esto me aturde.

Me gustaría investigar más allá de _Abend_.  Con suerte me toparía con die Königin der Nacht, la principal perjudicada, y le preguntaría a ella. Pues me parece que _Abend_, que en el pasado se limitaba a  *anunciar *la inminente llegada de _Nacht, _hoy parece que quisiera *usurpar* los dominios de _Nacht_.

Para mí todo esto es muy exótico. Donde yo vivo más bien anhelamos la venida de la noche. Viene_ con la fresquita_ de la mano. ¿Cómo no lo vamos a celebrar?


Mañana os preguntaré cómo se dice en alemán *noctámbulo*, y si pertenece al Reino de Abend, o al Reino de Nacht.


----------



## Tonerl

Lamarimba said:


> Mañana os preguntaré como se dice en alemán *noctámbulo*, y si pertenece al Reino de Abend, o al _*Reino de Nacht*_.





_*noctámbulo: 
Nachteule 
(Nachteulen sind nachtaktiv und liegen morgens länger im Bett).

ser noctámbulo:  
ein Nachtmensch/Nachtschwärmer sein *_


----------



## Peterdg

No creo que haya una definición matemática de lo que es "Abend". En mi lengua materna (el neerlandés) también conocemos la misma cosa "avond".

El diccionario (neerlandés) lo define como: "el tiempo entre el día y la noche", "en general el tiempo entre 18:00 y 24:00".

Pero creo que tenemos que considerar su uso para poder dar una idea de lo que significa. Por ejemplo, nunca se diría "Gute Nacht" como un saludo, sólo en una despedida. De ahí diría que "Abend" es la última parte del día en la que alguien sigue estando activo. "Nacht" es la parte del día en la que normalmente se duerme. Si son las once de la noche y mi mujer va a acostarse, le digo "Gute Nacht" pero si un amigo llega a casa a visitarme a la misma hora, le digo: "Guten Abend".

"Die Köningin der Nacht" sería "la reina de la noche"; aparece en un momento del día (noche en este caso) en el que se opina  que un ser normal está durmiendo.

Más que un intervalo bien determinado, "Abend" es una referencia a una parte del día en la que se empieza a oscurecerse hasta la hora a la que se va a dormir.


----------



## Alemanita

Peterdg said:


> El diccionario (neerlandés) lo define como: "el tiempo entre el día y la noche", "*en general el tiempo entre 18:00 y 24:00*".


Esto me parece muy interesante; va más allá de lo que se acostumbra en Alemania. Si un amigo llegara a las 23 horas, yo diría: "Aber das ist ja schon mitten in der Nacht!"
Por lo demás, subrayo todo lo que dice Peterdg.


----------



## Lamarimba

Peterdg said:


> una definición matemática



Pero dijo el poeta:

_¡Intelijencia_ [_sic_]_, dame 
el nombre exacto de las cosas!_



Peterdg said:


> Si son las once de la noche y mi mujer va a acostarse, le digo "Gute Nacht" pero si un amigo llega a casa a visitarme a la misma hora, le digo: "Guten Abend".



Es muy esclarecedor esto. Después de veinticuatro mensajes, el más ingenuo estudiante de alemán ya tendría suficiente. Aunque nos queda la peor parte:


anahiseri said:


> "Abend" existe en inglés (evening), en francés (soir) en italiano (sera) y probablemente en más idiomas, pero *no en español*.



Espero que no os importe seguir girando sobre el mismo punto. A mí me está resultando de provecho. Me gustaría que nos adentráramos, con la máxima cautela, en la noche. Habrá que estar despiertos.

Pedí la traducción del adjetivo español _noctámbulo_, y @Tonerl  nos trajo una lechuza. Es curioso, porque la RAE en su diccionario da cuatro acepciones y sólo la última se refiere a un* animal*. En las tres primeras habla de *personas* que están activas de noche.
Estar activo era una seña de identidad de _Abend, _según entendí. Sin embargo Tonerl  situó al noctámbulo en el Reino de Nacht. Muy curioso.


Esta noche propondré unos versos del inmortal Lorca, a quien el inmortal Borges llamaba con sorna _un andaluz profesional_.


----------



## Alemanita

Yo encantadísima de seguir el tema.
Hasta ahora no quise comentar


anahiseri said:


> Abend" existe en inglés (evening), en francés (soir) en* italiano (sera*)


porque estamos en el foro Español-Deutsch, pero acá entre nos y rapidita, antes de que nos borren, quisiera mencionar que
_É difficile stabilire il momento della giornata in cui si passa dal “buongiorno” al “buonasera”, poiché la percezione del tempo varia molto da persona a persona e da una regione all’altra: in Toscana, per esempio, la gente si saluta con “buonasera” già dal primo pomeriggio. In Sardegna, invece, la gente si saluta con “buonasera” subito dopo il pranzo, a prescindere dall’ora in cui ha finito di mangiare!  _
que en síntesis quiere decir que en algunas partes de Italia, después del almuerzo (comida al mediodía) la gente pasa del saludo Buenos Días directamente al saludo Guten Abend (para no decirlo en español).
Esto sólo como dato anecdótico.
En lo que se refiere al noctámbulo, a mí se me ocurrió el Schlafwandler, pero creo que no viene al caso. El trasnochador es aquel que no duerme en toda la noche, y sería el Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Lamarimba

Der Schlafwandler. Este nos valdría si tratásemos aquel otro asunto que planteaba anahiseri:  der Schlaf/ der Traum.  Sería divertido.

Pero quisiera por favor saber cómo se dice de forma coloquial lo siguiente:

_*Esta noche*, jazz. _( en un cartel anunciador, por ejemplo)

_Nos vemos a las once_* de la noche*_. _( si estás concertando una cita, y aclaras que no te refieres a las once de la mañana.)


----------



## Peterdg

Lamarimba said:


> Pedí la traducción del adjetivo español _noctámbulo_, y @Tonerl nos trajo una lechuza. Es curioso, porque la RAE en su diccionario da cuatro acepciones y sólo la última se refiere a un* animal*. En las tres primeras habla de *personas* que están activas de noche.


"Nachteule" no solo hace referencia a un animal sino también a una persona que suele estar activo mientras la mayoría de las personas suele estar durmiendo (es decir, durante la noche).



Alemanita said:


> En lo que se refiere al noctámbulo, a mí se me ocurrió el Schlafwandler


No sería más bien "sonámbulo/somnámbulo" en lugar de "noctámbulo"?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Nachteule (Tiermetapher)
jemand, der gerne bis spät in die Nacht hinein aufbleibt 
Das ist eine typische „Nachteule „ !!!

alguien a quien le gusta quedarse despierto hasta altas horas de la noche
Es el típico "noctámbulo" !!!

Me parece asombroso, incluso un poco irreal, que esta discusión tome tal dimesion, aunque una simple pregunta de anahiser fue respondida varias veces por nosotros. (meticulosamente investigada). 

Posteriormente*_ _*mi "metáfora animal/noctámbulo" también se llama "curioso" y eso a pesar de varias justificaciones razonables respectivamente traducciones !

Deseo que todos los participantes en este debate sigan disfrutando.  *_


----------



## Alemanita

Lamarimba said:


> _*Esta noche*, jazz. _( en un cartel anunciador, por ejemplo)
> 
> _Nos vemos a las once_* de la noche*_. _( si estás concertando una cita, y aclaras que no te refieres a las once de la mañana.)



Heute Abend Jazz.

Wir treffen uns um elf Uhr nachts.

En mi idiolecto, en alemán digo: um zehn Uhr abends, um elf Uhr nachts.


Alemanita said:


> a mí se me ocurrió el Schlafwandler,





Peterdg said:


> No sería más bien "sonámbulo/somnámbulo" en lugar de "noctámbulo"?



Te doy toda la razón y retiro lo anteriormente dicho. Parece que no tenía las diferencias bien claras: el que camina de noche dormido es sonámbulo y el que camina de noche despierto es noctámbulo.


Lamarimba said:


> Pues me parece que _Abend_, que en el pasado se limitaba a *anunciar *la inminente llegada de _Nacht, _hoy parece que quisiera *usurpar* los dominios de _Nacht_.



En cierto sentido sí. Pero si yo no prolongo Abend mediante luz eléctrica y actividades (estando hipotéticamente en un lugar 
apartadísimo dentro de Alemania) Nacht es a partir del momento en que reina la oscuridad y hasta que amanezca. En invierno esto puede ser desde las 17:00 (no pongo cinco de la tarde) hasta las 8:00.


----------



## Lamarimba

Gracias, @Alemanita.

¿Será España, por seguir con metáforas,* un lugar apartadísimo dentro de Alemania*? Porque acabas de definir con meridiana claridad lo que nosotros llamamos noche.
El lugar donde Abend no existe. Tan apartadísimo está.



Peterdg said:


> un ser normal



Gracias, @Peterdg.

*Lo normal* es una categoría muy problemática. Lo normal antes/ lo normal ahora y lo normal aquí/ lo normal allá. Con esta cruz tiene que cargar el traductor.



Alemanita said:


> mediante luz eléctrica



Estimado @Tonerl, mira este *diagnóstico de la normalidad*. Hay que ser precavido, porque fue escrito en 1908 por el italiano Marinetti, un exaltado. Es un fragmento de su Manifiesto Futurista:

Wir stehen auf dem äußersten Vorgebirge der Jahrhunderte! *Zeit und Raum sind gestern gestorben*. Wir leben bereits im Absoluten, denn *wir haben schon die ewige, allgegenwärtige Geschwindigkeit erschaffen.*

No sé si la traducción es muy afortunada. ¿ Suena natural ?


----------



## anahiseri

Yo me lo estoy pasando muy bien con estas consideraciones, aunque muchas no tengan nada que ver con el tema del foro. ¿Habría que llevar la discusión a otro foro? Tenemos suerte de haber pillado a los moderadores con ánimo generoso.
Un apunte más sobre el Abend:  en indonesio, lengua de la que sé un poquito por mis viajes por la zona (y porque es un idioma fácil, en serio)  el día se divide en tres como en español. mañana, pagi; tarde, siang; noche, malam.  Pero curiosamente también se usa el *sore,* sobre todo al saludar, y está claro que eso está tomado del francés *soir*. - le propondré a un amigo lingüista el tem a ver si se anima a estudiarlo.


----------



## Lamarimba

Guten Morgen.

_Bonan vesperon _nos entrega el esperanto, esa cosa de locos, para _guten Abend_. Demasiado latino, tal vez.

Pero sí. Aunque yo tengo la impresión de que_ es ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend, _quizá la clave se encuentre en Indonesia.

Ha sido un placer.


----------



## lagartija68

Alemanita said:


> Uno de los poemas (y canciones) más conocidos de la lengua alemana se llama "Abendlied" (Matthias Claudius, ~ 1779) y es un cántico vespertino.


Lo notable es que en castellano tengamos el adjetivo "vespertino" que se corresponde (creo) perfectamente con el sustantivo Abend y no usemos el sustantivo _véspero_ que traduciría Abend.


----------

